# I'm in deep doo doo...



## Garage_Dave (Aug 29, 2010)

I just typed a whole long deal on this and my computer shut down. I can't type it all again. I'm literally about to spit lava I'm so mad. 

Sorry, anyway...I finished epoxying my garage floor with Rustoleum brand. I added alot of chips. I wanted to seal the chips in and give it a nice glossy look so I added Baer's Wet Look High Gloss Sealer. I added about 4 coats. 

Saturday my 4 wheeler crapped oil and gas without me knowing until the following day. After mopping I now have a stain. I scrubbed the stain with soap water and all-purpose cleaner. Didn't work. I also have rubber marks left from my wife's tires. I talked to the Lowe's guy who said another lady was having the same problem with the rubber marks, which he thinks is due to tire companies making softer tires. He couldn't offer advice on the oil/gas stain. He said he would get ahold of the sales rep for the co. that sold it and would get another kit or my $ back. 

I did this becaue I'm anal about my garage. I love it and want the floor to stay clean. So far this has been a pain in the rump...Any advice on getting rid of the stain? PICS BELOW.

*EDIT* I scraped with a flathead screwdrive and it was coming off, but I think I was scraping clearcoat as well. May need a real stiff wire brush....As for the rubber marks I scrubbed with a normal stiff bristle broom and warm soapy water and all it did was make it a shade lighter...


----------



## havasu (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a few questions. How long had the epoxy cured before sealing with the high gloss? How long has the floor been epoxied and sealed? I've already epoxied my garage and about to install the epoxy gloss on top of it, but after hearing about your situation, I'm going to wait!


----------



## LegacyIndustrial (Oct 5, 2010)

havasu said:


> I have a few questions. How long had the epoxy cured before sealing with the high gloss? How long has the floor been epoxied and sealed? I've already epoxied my garage and about to install the epoxy gloss on top of it, but after hearing about your situation, I'm going to wait!




Guys, we see this all the time.
The stuff they sell at Big Box stores is not the same grade we use for industry.
Give a Pro a call for the better stuff.

You needed a good quality urethane or polyapsartic topcoat.


----------



## Hummer (Oct 10, 2010)

I see your problem and have no answer. I would love to hear from some professional on this subject BEFORE i do my floor. I fell for you on the florr staining, I know it must kill you, that is why you bought the epoxy in the first place.


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2010)

I have had some serious oil drips in my epoxy floor, and it just wiped up with a paper towel. I would contact Rustoleum Customer Service Reps, and ask them for advice. Maybe a bad batch? Layed to thin? Moisture in the concrete? Not etched correctly?


----------



## LegacyIndustrial (Oct 12, 2010)

havasu said:


> I have had some serious oil drips in my epoxy floor, and it just wiped up with a paper towel. I would contact Rustoleum Customer Service Reps, and ask them for advice. Maybe a bad batch? Layed to thin? Moisture in the concrete? Not etched correctly?



Your product has an exposure threshold.  You need to know what that threshold is for gas.    Again, the better products have better resistance to chemicals, fuels, etc...

The manufacturer may tell you that youneed to have your spill cleaned in an hour.


----------



## thomask (Dec 2, 2010)

GARAGE DAVE

Welcome, I see your brand new here and thanks for posting. 

Please let us know the outcome with the store and company's reply.


----------



## havasu (Dec 2, 2010)

I just dropped the oil pan to replace my real main seal and others who are familiar with this process understands how much oil is spilled on the floor. After I pulled the jeep out of the garage, I ended up with several unsightly stains, similar to those posted above. 

I wet the floor lightly, sprinkled powder laundry detergent on the stains, and gave it a stiff bristle brushing befor hosing and squeeging the garage. All my stains came up, and there is no sign of the oil mess which had been there just hours earlier. :thumbsup:


----------



## LegacyIndustrial (Mar 6, 2011)

havasu said:


> i just dropped the oil pan to replace my real main seal and others who are familiar with this process understands how much oil is spilled on the floor. After i pulled the jeep out of the garage, i ended up with several unsightly stains, similar to those posted above.
> 
> I wet the floor lightly, sprinkled powder laundry detergent on the stains, and gave it a stiff bristle brushing befor hosing and squeeging the garage. All my stains came up, and there is no sign of the oil mess which had been there just hours earlier. :thumbsup:




amen!!        .


----------



## 1977Impala (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like its the Baer clear coat is at fault, Seems its not a heavy duty garage type product NEVER mix brand of coatings, every one is different, one brand of clear can actually make a base coat peel  because of the solvents in it can degrade to underlying coating, Best thing is to use the system. I have the solvent based rustolium on mine, 2 base coats and 2 clear coats, Its tough as nails, I abuse the floor bad and its not perfectly brand new looking, but its not peeling or flaking, and I have even welded on it and the burn marks cleaned right off. Never use the water based crap either its crap.  I would buy the rustolium again in a heartbeat but next time I would leave out the flakes.


----------



## havasu (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope you can answer my question. I have the Rustoleum two part gray epoxy system installed in my garage. A while back, I purchased the Rustoleum epoxy clear coat, in order to install on top of the gray, to make it thicker, shinier and to give it the "final touch." Because of this thread, I have held off painting on this clear coat, and is wasting space until it is determined if I should proceed, or take it back and get a refund. Any ideas for me?


----------



## 1977Impala (Mar 9, 2011)

give the floor a good cleaning and let it dry completely and then mix and apply the coating, You don't have to wait like you did with the base coat.  
Mine before the clear..




and after the clear.


----------



## havasu (Mar 10, 2011)

I really like the look! Is the floor slippery at all with the gloss finish? Did you apply more "sprinkles" within the clear coat as well? I ask because some of my original flakes seem to have been added too late and didn't stick very good, leaving "bald" spots.


----------



## 1977Impala (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope, Not slippery at all. I did add a small section of grip sand just inside the side door and the front part in front of the garage door so I would have traction when I pushed cars and stuff inside. I added the flakes while the basecoat was wet, After the floor dried I blew off the loose ones and then cleared it. Next time I won't ad flakes.  I have no problems find dropped nuts and bolts , I just don't like the look, its too busy looking.


----------

